
Introducing Witnet: smart contracts with real power - adansdpc
https://medium.com/witnet/witnet-smart-contracts-with-real-power-f79e326da3a4
======
adansdpc
The Wit token plays a really important role in the network, so we want its
initial distribution to be as fair as possible. We want it to end up in the
hands of its end users (developers), not speculators.

That's we we're conducting a highly compliant token offering open to the
general public through the Republic crowdfunding platform:

[https://republic.co/witnet](https://republic.co/witnet)

------
adansdpc
Witnet is designed to be compatible with existing smart contract platforms
like Ethereum thanks to bridge nodes.

Here's another article explaining Witnet<>Ethereum bridges in detail:
[https://medium.com/witnet/ethereum-loves-
witnet-9a3fd21e6f5c](https://medium.com/witnet/ethereum-loves-
witnet-9a3fd21e6f5c)

